# Park Forest makes exercise mandatory...



## MMiz (Jul 2, 2004)

Park Forest makes exercise mandatory for firefighters

July 1, 2004 — Starting today, every firefighter and paramedic in the suburban village of Park Forest must get a minimum of 30 minutes of exercise during each 24-hour work shift. 
Compulsory physical activity has been incorporated into a new three-year labor pact approved this week between the union and the village. 

Read More

(Copyright 2004 by The Associated Press. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 7, 2004)

I've always wondered how excessively large FFs and EMTs do their job without keeling over.  Most days I have a tough time and I'm in decent shape.

My 2nd Asst Chief and I have big plans for when he becomes Chief - mandatory PT for all the slack-butts in the Dept.  Not sure how we'll pull it off without everybody quitting, but we have 2.5 more years to figure that out!


----------

